# Angry Birds says "failed to load config.lua"



## pranav.seth (May 21, 2011)

hi guys,
i have been infected by the angry birds virus and have been playing the original one. after downloading rio and sesaons, both of them say that failed to load config.lua and ya i HAVE the data folder in the place of installation/extraction
thanx in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

mobile or PC? AFAIK only the original angry birds is available for PC.


----------



## pranav.seth (May 21, 2011)

pc. There are other versions available for pc.


----------



## mulder (May 24, 2011)

There's the official downloable Intel Up Angry Birds for PC and now theres an official version for Chrome, called angry birds chrome, do not download anything that is hosted in any site that is not official to play angry birds online.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2011)

Angry Birds for Chrome : Angry Birds


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 28, 2011)

There's also some online version, but I guess it's not original. But well, for those who don't have chrome or Mac or phone, play here - 

Angry Birds - Free Online Games (FOG)​


----------

